# Official  Intel QX9650 overclocking thread



## trt740 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Intel QX9650 overclocking thread*

Post your overclocking results voltage etc used for your 24/7 clock aswell as your benching clock . All forms of cooling are welcome. Please include prime , cpuz , benching screen shots and FPO/batch numbers when possible. I will add mine soon I'm still tweaking at 4.0ghz


----------



## trt740 (Mar 11, 2008)

*my first bench*



trt740 said:


> Post your overclocking results voltage etc used for your 24/7 clock aswell as your benching clock . All forms of cooling are welcome. Please include prime , cpuz and benching screen shots when possible. I will add mine soon I'm still tweaking at 4.0ghz


----------



## giorgos th. (Mar 11, 2008)

fpo?


----------



## giorgos th. (Mar 11, 2008)

the batch number of your processor...its in the big sticker on the box


----------



## trt740 (Mar 12, 2008)

having a bit of trouble getting stable at 4.0ghz 12x333 at 1.296v is priming now any advice.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 12, 2008)

1.35v


----------



## hat (Mar 12, 2008)

That's a huge step in voltage dude.
Do what the E8400 people do. 1.31-1.32 volts in the BIOS. Should be good.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 12, 2008)

i didnt kow you guys could spep voltage in .01 incriments. i said 1.35 because mine goes up .15v and that close to 1.3 wont be enough at 1.3


----------



## PyroX1040 (Mar 12, 2008)

hat said:


> That's a huge step in voltage dude.
> Do what the E8400 people do. 1.31-1.32 volts in the BIOS. Should be good.



I run my e8400 @ 4.5Ghz with 1.63750 vcore with x9 multi / 2000FSB / 1.4 volts to FSB REMEMBER TO CHANGE THE Voltage on the FSB NOT JUST THE DAMN CPU CORE!


----------



## erocker (Mar 12, 2008)

PyroX1040 said:


> I run my e8400 @ 4.5Ghz with 1.63750 vcore with x9 multi / 2000FSB / 1.4 volts to FSB REMEMBER TO CHANGE THE Voltage on the FSB NOT JUST THE DAMN CPU CORE!



You may want to read this: http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/intel/showdoc.aspx?i=3251&p=6


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 12, 2008)

You got one too???

Ahh man to go Q6600 or stay up with the crowd QX9650.....what to do, what to do.


----------



## asb2106 (Mar 12, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> You got one too???
> 
> Ahh man to go Q6600 or stay up with the crowd QX9650.....what to do, what to do.



hmm, i would say go q6600, you can get some great results, but if you have the money and the love for overclocking - go qx all day.  

I have everything but the money


----------



## asb2106 (Mar 12, 2008)

erocker said:


> You may want to read this: http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/intel/showdoc.aspx?i=3251&p=6



that article has merit, but think of it this way - how long have you owned the same proc for 4 years as your main rig??  You might retire it to a server, on a LAN party rig, or a family computer or something - then you drop the clocks some anyways, and the article does clearly say that improved cooling helps, and the prolonged esposure just makes the chip need more voltage.  My average life for a proc is 1.5 years.  In that time I like to push it to the max, run it 24/7, then move on, put it in another computer at a great price to someone and move on.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 12, 2008)

*okay I'm stable now had to up the nothbridge and FSB voltage slightly.*


----------



## giorgos th. (Mar 12, 2008)

i give 1.344Vcore for 4ghz - 24/7 with air cooling.
4.7 max pi 1m for now and 5470mhz for 3d benching under cascade cooling.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 12, 2008)

Ahhh, thank for this thread Tom. Will come in handy in the next couple of days (my baby is due in today. I'm dying of anticipation.  )

Man this will be a busy weekend for me. This cpu, my Transcend are due back from rma, my pump is due in for my gpu loop, and I have a new monitor on the way, and I have to work on top of that. lol. Good times, good times.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 12, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Ahhh, thank for this thread Tom. Will come in handy in the next couple of days (my baby is due in today. I'm dying of anticipation.  )
> 
> Man this will be a busy weekend for me. This cpu, my Transcend are due back from rma, my pump is due in for my gpu loop, and I have a new monitor on the way, and I have to work on top of that. lol. Good times, good times.



these chip are hot under load similar to Xeon 3000 series


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 12, 2008)

trt740 said:


> these chip are hot under load similar to Xeon 3000 series



Similar to the Xeon 3000 series? My x3220 is the coolest running chip I've ever owned. Congrats on the QX9650 though. Looks like a sweet chip!


----------



## asb2106 (Mar 12, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Ahhh, thank for this thread Tom. Will come in handy in the next couple of days (my baby is due in today. I'm dying of anticipation.  )
> 
> Man this will be a busy weekend for me. This cpu, my Transcend are due back from rma, my pump is due in for my gpu loop, and I have a new monitor on the way, and I have to work on top of that. lol. Good times, good times.



i envy you, that does sound like so much fun!


----------



## asb2106 (Mar 12, 2008)

trt740 said:


>



OHH sweet, TRT - you went with a qx!  Nice choice!  I would love to do so myself, just cannot spend the money on it right now.  Man I wish I could run a quad @ 4ghz and only 1.32 volts  My q6600 takes 1.65 volts to get there, and there is no guarenteed of stability


----------



## mandelore (Mar 12, 2008)

this is an old screeny i took from the superpi thread. gonna try with much higher fsb shortly


----------



## trt740 (Mar 12, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Similar to the Xeon 3000 series? My x3220 is the coolest running chip I've ever owned. Congrats on the QX9650 though. Looks like a sweet chip!



Well what I mean is put say 1.40v after voltage droop, through your x3220. Remember I owned  two x3210, one that did 500Fsb and I also owned a X3220 and two Q6600's, so yes because the of the extra voltage the X3000 series uses it does run slightly hotter and gets worse near 1.4v+ than a Q6600. Now in the case of the Qx9650 at 1.40v, because it has more on chip memory and runs at 35watts more than a Q6600 and 30 watts more than the X3000 series it gets alot hotter, yet  it runs better than a Q6600 at lower core voltage just as the X3220 does. Hope thats clear what I said up. 

Also my chip runs super stable 24/7 at 10x 395 or 3.95ghz but the minute you add 5 Mhz the needed voltages jumps  up a bunch. I'm trying to figure out now if it's my ram running at near DDR1200 causing the problem (DDR2 1200 in these P35 boards seems to cause stability trouble during higher overclocking) or is my heatsink getting over whelmed and making my chip unstable. My chip even at very low voltage will prime for around 1.5 hours but one core fails, it is usable in games and everyday computing, dvd burning etc all the way up to 4.4ghz . It will even prime95 blend all day long stable but small FFT /FPU's will only run for a few hours and fail. Unless I bump the voltage to 1.328v to 1.36v, anything over 1.4v starts to overwhelm my Cpu cooler during prime small FPUs touching 70c. maybe I just have a under acheiving chip or my motherboard doesn't overclock it well. I'm working on it but it appears when I drop my ram I get alot more stable. Still even at 3.95 my video game performance has jumped big time.


Hey guys anyone who has a Qx9650 and is getting different results feel free to post them and refute anything that is different than what my perception here is.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 12, 2008)

mandelore said:


> this is an old screeny i took from the superpi thread. gonna try with much higher fsb shortly



mandelore can you post your 24/7 clock.


----------



## trog100 (Mar 12, 2008)

u might find u have to up the voltage slightly for real 24/7 stability.. where my e8400 has ended up under load at 4 gig after a few weeks running.. ..






i dont think the chips run hot.. simply read hot.. 

trog


----------



## trt740 (Mar 12, 2008)

trog100 said:


> u might find u have to up the voltage slightly for real 24/7 stability.. where my e8400 has ended up under load at 4 gig after a few weeks running.. ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice but man do these chips run alot hotter under load than the dual cores they idle really cool but loads a different story, atleast with my chip it is. Also a program Paul turned me on to stresses Cpus alot more than prime, Occt when it running at max you almost cannot use the computer. Unlike prime where you can surf the web etc..


----------



## mandelore (Mar 12, 2008)

I dont think ill be scoring as good as i was with my new ram, need  to get diff ram, as my tracers allowed for this at just 4.3ghz 





Im hoping to find a similarly overclocking 4gb kit


----------



## trt740 (Mar 12, 2008)

mandelore said:


> I dont think ill be scoring as good as i was with my new ram, need  to get diff ram, as my tracers allowed for this at just 4.3ghz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can see where anything less than  TRUE on these monster is not enough (atleast on this stepping) man water would really help. Still even at 3.95 to 4.0ghz these are super fast. I can also see where a maximus formula would help aswell. The new stepping on these chips is gonna unleash them even more, but I bet those chips cost a mint just like a Go over a B3.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 12, 2008)

*okay here is my chip running prime 95*

now remember I have a Zerotherm UFO cooler with Mx-2 on it two 92 mm case fans, two 120mm case fans ,a 120mm PSU fan, plus a side 250mm 110 Cf fan and  check out the temps. Room temp is about 68f here. It was my ram causing the problem.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Mar 12, 2008)

Looking good m8 even at 64c thats under full stress. When gaming etc it shouldnt reach that really  no games use 100% on all 4 cores yet.

Sweet chip id say especially at that voltage i must say though mines running cooler than that with 1.360v@3.6ghz on my q6600 with a arctic freezer pro max load 54c.

So maybe some better cooling?


----------



## trt740 (Mar 12, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> Looking good m8 even at 64c thats under full stress. When gaming etc it shouldnt reach that really  no games use 100% on all 4 cores yet.
> 
> Sweet chip id say especially at that voltage i must say though mines running cooler than that with 1.360v@3.6ghz on my q6600 with a arctic freezer pro max load 54c.
> 
> So maybe some better cooling?



na your Q6600 is only a 95 watt  chip mines 130watt and it's running at 400Mhz faster than your plus has 4mb of on chip memory more than your Q6600 thats why it's hotter. Plus my heatsink is actually better than yours. Your is a very good cooler aswell, but mines newer, much bigger and has alot more CF.


----------



## trog100 (Mar 12, 2008)

nothing is guaranteed to read the temps of these 45nm chips right so i wouldnt take anything us see as gospel..

put your hand around the heatsink and i bet it all feels very cool.. 

trog


----------



## trt740 (Mar 12, 2008)

trog100 said:


> nothing is guaranteed to read the temps of these 45nm chips right so i wouldnt take anything us see as gospel..
> 
> put your hand around the heatsink and i bet it all feels very cool..
> 
> trog



Your right completely about the temps and my stablility problems are my ram I'm almost positive now. I dropped my ram to DDR2 800 55515t2 just to make sure. Now my chip is prime stable at at 1.288v. It seems at higher overclocking this board, ram and Qx9650 don't like each other.


----------



## DOM (Mar 12, 2008)

*Real Temp - New temp program for Intel Core processors *


----------



## trt740 (Mar 13, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> *Real Temp - New temp program for Intel Core processors *



I'm not sure it works right either read this thread 

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=179565


*Here is a little bit of it*
Thanks for the replies,
hmnn tcase is in debate for my cpu, coretemp says 105c.
'realtemp' says 95c

there is a thread here where the maker of 'realtemp' did some tests and came up with the conclusion that tcase for my quad is 95c.

anyhow, coretemp and everest both read different again.

coretemp = 39/41/40/50

realtemp = 34/36/35/46

everest = 47/46/45/56

hwmonitor = 49/46/45/57

I did some tests with prime 95 between posts here and im getting more evening out of the cores, but the whacky one is still around 5c higher than the rest.
The real bugging part is, its never the same core? why would reboot get a random different 'high' core? very strange. 

as I understand it these programs tend to take temps from different areas of the cores?

as you see they are all different, they are all running right now just to give the example above.

thanks for the reassurance on the out of whack core.
my e8400 was out of whack too, i tried that on 3 different mobos with the same 8c difference between the cores.

Its kind of irritating rather than worrying if you know what I mean.
__________________
DFI X38 T2R + mcw x20 chipset block n/b
QX9650 + dtek fuzion @ 3.9 [1.375 vcore]
2x 1GB Balistix 8500's
Ati 3870x2 + full cover ek block
enermax galaxy 850w
thermochill pa.120.3
laing ddc ultra
2x raptor 74gb.
creative x-fi extreme gamer
Gateway 24" 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Last edited by bustamove44 : 03-06-2008 at 07:04 AM.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 13, 2008)

*These sensors are goofy look at them now after 3 hours or so of prime*



trog100 said:


> nothing is guaranteed to read the temps of these 45nm chips right so i wouldnt take anything us see as gospel..
> 
> put your hand around the heatsink and i bet it all feels very cool..
> 
> trog




look how the temps even out after a long period of prime.





I know you like my 9 year olds art work.


----------



## DOM (Mar 13, 2008)

well you might want to ask the guy in the post I liked hes the one that made Real Temp one in the 1st post unclewebb


----------



## Wile E (Mar 13, 2008)

This is what i settled on for 24/7 use. I might be able to lower the voltage a little, but I'll work on that later.









Here's where I've gotten so far for benching (3dMark06). It won't get stable at these settings. Random restarts. Don't know if it's a power, voltage or heat issue yet.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 13, 2008)

Wile E said:


> This is what i settled on for 24/7 use. I might be able to lower the voltage a little, but I'll work on that later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very nice I bet on water your cooler running than my chip. Also try a 12 multiplier you might be able to lower your voltage 12x333.  My chip likes 9x434 at 1.312v or 3.9v aswell


----------



## trt740 (Mar 13, 2008)

*Here is mine at 3.9ghz using a 9x mutli*



Wile E said:


> This is what i settled on for 24/7 use. I might be able to lower the voltage a little, but I'll work on that later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm gonna try a 14x or 15 x to see just how high they can go.


----------



## trog100 (Mar 13, 2008)

i recon with a 12 x multiplier and enough (if u dare) volts 5 gig.. he he he

trog


----------



## trt740 (Mar 13, 2008)

trog100 said:


> i recon with a 12 x multiplier and enough (if u dare) volts 5 gig.. he he he
> 
> trog



I have zero balls to try my cpu is a oem with only a 30 day warranty. I can tell with these chips a slight tweak and they will do 4.4ghz prime stable. The new stepping is gonna be AMDs demise.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 14, 2008)

Got your pm Tom. What benches you want to see? I haven't run anything but 06 so far.

Oh, and I just wanted to mention that my thermal sensors are useless as well. Meh, I got the Retail warranty, so I don't really give a crap what the temps are anyway. lol.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 14, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Got your pm Tom. What benches you want to see? I haven't run anything but 06 so far.
> 
> Oh, and I just wanted to mention that my thermal sensors are useless as well. Meh, I got the Retail warranty, so I don't really give a crap what the temps are anyway. lol.



try your chip with a 12x and 15x multiplier


----------



## Wile E (Mar 14, 2008)

trt740 said:


> try your chip with a 12x and 15x multiplier



Any particular speeds in mind?


----------



## trt740 (Mar 14, 2008)

*try this setting and tell me your temps*



Wile E said:


> Any particular speeds in mind?










 it should prime 24/7


----------



## trt740 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Also post your lowest prime stable default clock voltage.*

if ya don't mind any your FPO/batch number


----------



## Wile E (Mar 15, 2008)

Man you're really into this, aren't you? You must really love this chip. lol.

Anyway, I'll get to all of that for you, but it will have to be spread out over the next couple of days. Time is at a premium right now, between work and some stuff I need to get done around the house.

Where do I find the fpo and batch numbers?


----------



## DOM (Mar 15, 2008)

should be on the box the big sticker


----------



## Wile E (Mar 15, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> should be on the box the big sticker



Damn, the woman "put it away" somewhere. Gotta track that thing down. lol.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 15, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Man you're really into this, aren't you? You must really love this chip. lol.
> 
> Anyway, I'll get to all of that for you, but it will have to be spread out over the next couple of days. Time is at a premium right now, between work and some stuff I need to get done around the house.
> 
> Where do I find the fpo and batch numbers?



You better be into it you spend over 1000 bones  Unless you have another 1000 laying around for your buddy Tom. Remeber as I said I really bought this chip to sell and i'm going to sell it most likely. I intended to buy a E8500 or Q9550 and get it cheaper by selling this bad boy. I'm not so sure about the Q9550 if it can do 473fsb then it might be a good buy but heck its going for near 660.00. Very close to this chip, which I have seen as low as 710.00 oem on ebay, which many people hit 4.2ghz or higher on. I know for sure a E8500 will do 4.5ghz on air 24/7 so if I sell it I might go e8500. I have to say this chip is worth every penny and If I do get rid of it, if it will be hard to do. So I wanted to start this thread and give TPU users as much info as possible to make the descison I'm struggling with.


----------



## mandelore (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey, if any of you guys want me to post any thing about my chip just ask away. Been playing with my QX9650 for quite some time now


----------



## trt740 (Mar 15, 2008)

mandelore said:


> Hey, if any of you guys want me to post any thing about my chip just ask away. Been playing with my QX9650 for quite some time now



post it bro post it.


----------



## mandelore (Mar 15, 2008)

well what u want? 

Ill get some time and do whats needed. not 2night tho coz im off to town for some much needed alcoholic stress relief


----------



## trt740 (Mar 15, 2008)

mandelore said:


> well what u want?
> 
> Ill get some time and do whats needed. not 2night tho coz im off to town for some much needed alcoholic stress relief



lowest stable stock voltage, highest stable clock on water with prime 95 screenie, highest bench with screenie , Highest FSB, and FPO/ batch number. Thx bro you would agree this chip is worth every penny you payed correct.


----------



## X800 (Mar 15, 2008)

It seems that the QX9650 is awsome chip but here they to expencive to buy,about 829€ = 1276$ .I would buy one but i cant spend that much on a cpu =/


----------



## trt740 (Mar 16, 2008)

*this is gonna prime it 4.2ghz these chips rock*


----------



## mandelore (Mar 17, 2008)

btw, real temp is showing your chip as having a Tjunc of 95C, it should be 105C like in core temp??

so i think its showing your temperatures wrong. 

But looking good on the oc!!

Your stable voltages are very similar to my own, and if the tjunc is wrong on realtemp (which it is  ), your temperatures are doing very nicely also! 

also, would it be possible for you to let me know what your cpu temp is, not the core temps but rather what would be shown by speedfan/Asus pc probe?  cheers


----------



## Wile E (Mar 18, 2008)

mandelore said:


> btw, real temp is showing your chip as having a Tjunc of 95C, it should be 105C like in core temp??
> 
> so i think its showing your temperatures wrong.
> 
> ...


Actually, from what I understood, Realtemp is the correct one.


----------



## mandelore (Mar 18, 2008)

45nm chips dont have a tjunc of 95C as far as im aware


----------



## trt740 (Mar 18, 2008)

mandelore said:


> btw, real temp is showing your chip as having a Tjunc of 95C, it should be 105C like in core temp??
> 
> so i think its showing your temperatures wrong.
> 
> ...



no the real temps creator says thats hes right the Tjunction temp is 95c and that  the core temps creator miscalculated the Tjunction.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 18, 2008)

mandelore said:


> btw, real temp is showing your chip as having a Tjunc of 95C, it should be 105C like in core temp??
> 
> so i think its showing your temperatures wrong.
> 
> ...



my temps at 4ghz temps are 65c max and at 4.2ghz almost touching 70c max on the hottest core. These temps are when using prime 95 but during regular load like, gears of war, they never break 45c. I believe probe says the temps are about 15c cooler in the socket.


----------



## mandelore (Mar 18, 2008)

Isnt there some data from intel on what the actual Tjunc is?


----------



## mandelore (Mar 18, 2008)

trt740 said:


> my temps at 4ghz temps are 65c max and at 4.2ghz almost touching 70c max. These temps are when using prime 95 but during regular load like, gears of war, they never break 45c



hey sweet, that your core temp or cpu temp?


----------



## trt740 (Mar 18, 2008)

mandelore said:


> hey sweet, that your core temp or cpu temp?



core


----------



## trog100 (Mar 19, 2008)

mandelore said:


> Isnt there some data from intel on what the actual Tjunc is?



apparently not.. its worth noting intel dont have any temp measuring software that works either.. in theory they should have..

trog


----------



## trt740 (Mar 19, 2008)

mandelore said:


> hey sweet, that your core temp or cpu temp?




If I don't set the fan to 80 percent or higher on this Zerotherm (very loud to me) the chip will fail prime. These Zerotherms can only handle these 130w chips with the fan really moving. I'm starting to wonder if my 250mm side fan shouldn't be removed and a TRUE slapped on this babby. My old TRUE was alot quieter than this Zerotherm, or I wonder would a Tuniq Tower with a scythe fan outperform the Zerotherm because it wiill fit in my case with the  250 mm side fan. The Zerotherm claims it matches a TRUE but I wouldn't bet on it it's good but with this voltage monster, I think a True would beat it side fan or no side fan. I just hate to spend the cash on the TRUE.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 19, 2008)

trt740 said:


> If I don't set the fan to 80 percent or higher on this Zerotherm (very loud to me) the chip will fail prime. These Zerotherms can only handle these 130w chips with the fan really moving. I'm starting to wonder if my 250mm side fan shouldn't be removed and a TRUE slapped on this babby. My old TRUE was alot quieter than this Zerotherm, or I wonder would a Tuniq Tower with a scythe fan outperform the Zerotherm because it wiill fit in my case with the  250 mm side fan. The Zerotherm claims it matches a TRUE but I wouldn't bet on it it's good but with this voltage monster, I think a True would beat it side fan or no side fan. I just hate to spend the cash on the TRUE.



I'm telling you, phase is what you need. lol. j/k

But anyway, why not at least make the plunge into water?


----------



## trt740 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Example screen shot*



mandelore said:


> hey sweet, that your core temp or cpu temp?








 with core temps


----------



## trt740 (Mar 29, 2008)

no one else bought these?


----------



## Sh3ngLong (Mar 31, 2008)

trt740 said:


> no one else bought these?



I got the QX9650 and everything else, except for the motherboard.  I'm waiting for one of the local retail stores (like Fry's or Micro Center) to have them in stock.  Once I get it, I'll post my results.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 8, 2008)

I was running prime at 4.5Gh at 1.6v for about 10mins then had a very hard lock.

Had to let the machine set for a little bit before I tried again.



Anyways, when high oc on Intel does it help more to up the NB V or SB? Also the other two voltages on the cpu, the pll I belive when I turn that up it seems to lock my machine before boot. Should that always be kept low while the other two are high?

I really want to hit 4.6-4.7 on a 3dmark06 run and am really thinking about running 1.7v on it when I get some better past. I have lost 12c in the past few days from my no brand name past.....I need some Artic silver bad...


----------



## trt740 (Apr 8, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I was running prime at 4.5Gh at 1.6v for about 10mins then had a very hard lock.
> 
> Had to let the machine set for a little bit before I tried again.
> 
> ...



yes upping the nb v will help and fsb v


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 8, 2008)

How high is to high on the NB?

1.4?


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 8, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> How high is to high on the NB?
> 
> 1.4?



I run my rig at 1.39 on the NB and I can get a 4ghz OC on my Q6600.  On first boot I left it on AUTO to see where it wanted to be, with stock clocks on RAM and CPU the NB wanted to run @ 1.63!  I thought that was outragous!  

In attempts to push my q farther I had the NB as high as 1.7.  I put an Antec Spot Cool fan on the NB to assist in cooling, and @ 1.7 the temps stayed below 60C.  

I dont think 1.4 is really pushing it that much....

Ohh just noticed you have a 790i, guess I can be to sure about that chipset....... sorry


----------



## trt740 (Jun 13, 2008)

any updates on the qx9650?


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 17, 2008)

I ran my new one over the weekend at 4.0Ghz at 1.4v(I did boot at 4.3Ghz on the stock cooler). I just installed the new bios so I might be able to do it better.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 17, 2008)

hey man.. i'll have my qx9650 soon.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 17, 2008)

Congrats on joining the E P club


----------



## trt740 (Jun 17, 2008)

keep us posted


----------



## starvin (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi. Been looking at this forum for a while and i thought is was about time i uploaded my results.

Ok here is my attempt at overclocking. 








Had to up to volts to 1.625 to get it stable enough to run 3dMark06


----------



## trt740 (Jul 14, 2008)

*anyone else buy one of these beast gonna buy*

another myself very very soon.


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 14, 2008)

I did this last night on 1.75v

5 secs into the CPU test after the GPU test in 3dmark06
I think it's do able with more tweaking here and there.


----------



## trt740 (Jul 14, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I did this last night on 1.75v
> 
> 5 secs into the CPU test after the GPU test in 3dmark06
> I think it's do able with more tweaking here and there.



holy freaking shit batman nice one post that with a super pi run


----------



## ZenEffect (Jul 14, 2008)

trt740 said:


> holy freaking shit batman nice one post that with a super pi run



wprime would be more impressive.  superpi is single threaded...


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 14, 2008)

trt740 said:


> holy freaking shit batman nice one post that with a super pi run



thanks

I just booted at 5.1Ghz at 1.8v I think I need 1.9v to do it stable tho.


Going to wait on a rma before I try to go on some more death clocks.

Then all the test shall be done, which will be soon.


----------



## giorgos th. (Jul 15, 2008)

what are your load temps at 1.7-1.8Vcore?


----------



## trt740 (Jul 18, 2008)

thx to fits my new QX9650 should be here next week, 650.00 for a seal retail boxed chip.


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 18, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> what are your load temps at 1.7-1.8Vcore?



-14 at idle.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jul 18, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> -14 at idle.



what about load?


----------



## trt740 (Jul 18, 2008)

hey guys anyone who wants a retail boxed used QX9650 for 500.00 *Fits* found this but I turned it down, because I thought it was sold and they guy didn't get back to me. Hes back now and selling  http://forums.anandtech.com/message...ORDFRM=&STARTPAGE=1&FTVAR_FORUMVIEWTMP=Linear  If anyone wants it  you better buy now it gonna be gone soon.


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 19, 2008)

Scary Scary

I was pumping 2.2v into my chip, then I reset it to stock and it would blue screen on vista start up......untill I went into safe mod.


Scary thought I fired number 2 lol



yogurt_21 said:


> what about load?



no idea sorry


----------



## Wile E (Jul 20, 2008)

yogurt_21 said:


> what about load?



D is like me, if it isn't throttling, and it doesn't blow up, the temps are good enough. lol. I never bother checking on suicide clocks. I only test temps when I'm trying for 24/7 settings.


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 21, 2008)

Wile E said:


> D is like me, if it isn't throttling, and it doesn't blow up, the temps are good enough. lol. I never bother checking on suicide clocks. I only test temps when I'm trying for 24/7 settings.



Yep.


Well yesterday I was going for the big 5.0Ghz.....and I was pumping 2v into the PLL with no luck. So I asked the kingpin in a PM what voltage I should be going for. He said that's it's around 1.6-1.7pll for 5ghz. I was way to high.

I gave up, and clocked down to 4.5 and ran some benchmarks, then booted back down to 3.0Ghz for a few hours. Turn off my machine went out for the night.

Today I flip on the power to the PSU and the LCD poster is blinking CPU INIT, and when I power up the PC I get the same message. Reset CMOS the works.....yep

So

#2 QX9650 =dead:shadedshu


----------



## trt740 (Jul 21, 2008)

trt740 said:


> thx to fits my new QX9650 should be here next week, 650.00 for a seal retail boxed chip.



fuxxker backed out on me refunded my money no Qx9650 for me. What do ya think the chances of 4.0ghz on a Q9550 are or X3360? I do realize these chips will be at about 250.00 in a month but I'm screwed sold my e8500.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 21, 2008)

trt740 said:


> fuxxker backed out on me refunded my money no Qx9650 for me. What do ya think the chances of 4.0ghz on a Q9550 are or X3360? I do realize these chips will be at about 250.00 in a month but I'm screwed sold my e8500.



Seeing as the wall on them if they have it is usually around 475. I think you might be good to go for 4GHz, if your board can do 471fsb stable with quads.


----------



## trt740 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Seeing as the wall on them if they have it is usually around 475. I think you might be good to go for 4GHz, if your board can do 471fsb stable with quads.



Its more the chip than the board. As you said these 45nm chips seem to be limited to round 470fsb. My old Qx9650 would do 470ish as would the Q9450 I had. We are gonna find out. I would like to wait tell next months price drop but cannot go cpu less for a month.


----------



## trt740 (Jul 21, 2008)

okay back in action just got a QX9650 for the same price


----------



## DOM (Jul 21, 2008)

I wanna a QX  mines can bench at 480fsb nut I want 4+GHz 

so is it in trt740 ? or its was just odered ?


----------



## trt740 (Jul 21, 2008)

DOM said:


> I wanna a QX  mines can bench at 480fsb nut I want 4+GHz
> 
> so is it in trt740 ? or its was just odered ?



just ordered


----------



## DOM (Jul 21, 2008)

nice so that means your going to change your sig


----------



## trt740 (Jul 22, 2008)

DOM said:


> nice so that means your going to change your sig



yes very shortly i will


----------



## trt740 (Jul 22, 2008)

*new chip first run*



trt740 said:


> yes very shortly i will




seems like it gonna be a good chip.


----------



## DOM (Jul 22, 2008)

now wheres the 3DMark Scores 

so how about you lend me it


----------



## trt740 (Jul 22, 2008)

*this seems the max on air*



DOM said:


> now wheres the 3DMark Scores
> 
> so how about you lend me it










 getting a bit hot


----------



## DOM (Jul 22, 2008)

It sure is, just be like DaMulta and put 2.2v to it LOL

but even on water mine gets hot idk if its the mobo cuz I get the same temps untill I go over some volts then it jumps lil more then I would like at load from just uping the volts a lil


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 23, 2008)

Careful with that word "Official" in your thread titles trt  Apparently the mods seem to have some sort of epileptic fit these days if they see it in a thread title :\


----------



## trt740 (Jul 23, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Careful with that word "Official" in your thread titles trt  Apparently the mods seem to have some sort of epileptic fit these days if they see it in a thread title :\



This is a old thread, but thx ket I changed it. I know I said this before but these chips are just flat out unreal. I cannot wait to see the  new Intel top dog chips. If they can beat these QX9650s / QX9770s then they are gonna be the death of AMD.

look at the temps on this chip


----------



## trt740 (Jul 25, 2008)

*man for rendering this cpu is*

a total beast, nothing is in it's class for now. I forgot how good this thing is.  My e8500 was great but this cpu leaves you mouth hanging open.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 25, 2008)

trt740 said:


> a total beast, nothing is in it's class for now. I forgot how good this thing is.  My e8500 was great but this cpu leaves you mouth hanging open.



Now don't frickin sell this one!!!! (Unless you get a 9770 out of it) lol. You know you don't need the money THAT bad.


----------



## trt740 (Jul 25, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Now don't frickin sell this one!!!! (Unless you get a 9770 out of it) lol. You know you don't need the money THAT bad.



well your right but every man has his price.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 25, 2008)

trt740 said:


> well your right but every man has his price.



No, you just get caught up in the dollar signs. Remember, money isn't everything. lol.

Now if someone said they'll give you $1200 for it, I'd say take it, but knowing you, you'll just sell it for $50 more than you bought, then be disappointed it's gone again. lol.


----------



## trt740 (Jul 25, 2008)

Wile E said:


> No, you just get caught up in the dollar signs. Remember, money isn't everything. lol.
> 
> Now if someone said they'll give you $1200 for it, I'd say take it, but knowing you, you'll just sell it for $50 more than you bought, then be disappointed it's gone again. lol.



true dat!!!!


----------



## bobreece (Jul 26, 2008)

hi guys i have a qx9650 but carnt get it to 4ghz on good air cooling do i just have a rubbish chip dont have a batch number but my vid is 1.2875 which i have been told is not good


----------



## trt740 (Jul 26, 2008)

try 10x400fsb, set your cpu voltage after droop to 1.36v, and north bridge to 1.55v. Also  list your systems spec , motherboard etc... so we can help you. You can also try 12x334fsb. I haven't seen a Qx9650 that won't do 4.0ghz with a average motherboard.


----------



## bobreece (Jul 26, 2008)

tried 4oofsb and tried the 334fsb
my specs are qx9650
790i mobo
true
dominator ram 1800mhz 888 24 2t

got my system pre overclocked to 3.65 the volts in the bios are vcore 1.45 ram 2.05v fsb 1.35 north and south bridge both at the last green setting in bios gtlvref lanes at 0&1 @ +15mv 2&3 @ +00mv  i have been all the way to 1.6v vcore to get it stable at 4ghz but still wont happen so p i s s e d  off with this chip


----------



## bobreece (Jul 26, 2008)

am i just doing something wrong?


----------



## trt740 (Jul 26, 2008)

bobreece said:


> tried 4oofsb and tried the 334fsb
> my specs are qx9650
> 790i mobo
> true
> ...



well i'm not sure but the 790 boards have fsb holes, memory compatiblity/overclocking troubles, hardrive corruption problems and are not stable alot of the time . The 790 motherboards are bug filled and I would suspect thats the problem even with a crappy Qx9650(if there is such a thing)  you should reach 3.8ghz. However, with the right combination of components, and if you get a good board the 790 can take a chip over 600FSB. I would put that chip in a friends motherboard and I bet it hits 3.8 to 4.0ghz no problem.


----------



## bobreece (Jul 26, 2008)

got no friends who are into computers m8 i only have this mobo


----------



## bobreece (Jul 26, 2008)

can you answer a few questions guys
1 how do you know when to raise the fsb and north and south bridged voltages?

2 do you have to slacken you ram timings off and or underclock you ram to o.c your cpu then put then ram back to the stock settings?

3 how do i work out what settings for gtlvref lanes?

4 does changing the HT multiplier in the bios help and if so how and when do i adjust it?


----------



## mrw1986 (Jul 26, 2008)

bobreece said:


> can you answer a few questions guys
> 1 how do you know when to raise the fsb and north and south bridged voltages?
> 
> 2 do you have to slacken you ram timings off and or underclock you ram to o.c your cpu then put then ram back to the stock settings?
> ...



Buy a Maximus 

1. I raise my voltages if I can't get a stable overclock. I'll raise them one notch each time and try running Prime.

2. I would recommend slacking RAM timings when overclocking then tighten them as you progress.

3. No idea I look online for those.

4. Again, no idea. I never touch that and haven't had an issue to date.


----------



## bobreece (Jul 26, 2008)

i know to bump up the vcore but how do you know when to up the fsb and other stuff


----------



## Wile E (Jul 27, 2008)

bobreece said:


> i know to bump up the vcore but how do you know when to up the fsb and other stuff



When bumpong vcore doesn't work, I try loosening/lowering my ram next. If that doesn't work, I try fsb voltage.


----------



## bobreece (Jul 27, 2008)

cheers will try it and let you know


----------



## foxm01 (Jul 29, 2008)

*Some Assistance*

New System with the Rampage Formula, QX9650, 8gb Corsair RAM (1066).  Looking to overclock to a STABLE 4ghz.  Looking for some advice.

Some settings which have worked for people would be nice.
Can anyone provide recommended voltage settings, as well as SAFE maximum voltages?
What should I definitly disable (Spread Spectrum for example) - What should be on?

I really am not a big tweaker, as I don't have much time these days.  Ergo, I would like to benefit from everyone heres vast knowledge and experience.  I'd rather not fry a $1,000 processor.

The Rampage Formula BIOS is far more complex than any I have seen to date, so any advice would be appreciated.  Right now I am running everything stock, except RAM at 2.1volts and fixed timing (5-5-5-15 as opposed to default 5-5-5-18).

Thanks


----------



## foxm01 (Aug 1, 2008)

Tried those settings as recommended.

Prime95 errored on me and then the system rebooted.

Any suggestions?  Running at stock ATM.  Certain that this thing can do 4gHz, also water cooling the CPU.  What is the max temp I should expect from the CPU and NB?

Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## foxm01 (Aug 2, 2008)

Can anyone offer any suggestions?


----------



## TooFast (Aug 3, 2008)

trt740 said:


>




what are the fsb and northbrige volt specs?


----------



## foxm01 (Aug 3, 2008)

set north bridge voltage to 1.57v
set fsb voltage to 1.56

As requested in the previous posting.


----------



## TooFast (Aug 3, 2008)

need help please! cant get this thing stable @ 4hgz crashes during 3d apps (watercooled)
my board is the asus p5e64 evolution
fsb is @ 400 1.56v
cpu  is @ 1.34v
ram is @ 1600mhz 
mul is @ 10

only boots to windows with 2x 1gb, when I put 4 x 1gb it does not boot.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 3, 2008)

TooFast said:


> need help please! cant get this thing stable @ 4hgz crashes during 3d apps (watercooled)
> my board is the asus p5e64 evolution
> fsb is @ 400 1.56v
> cpu  is @ 1.34v
> ...



set n/b to 1.55v or higher try 12 x334fsb set cpu voltage at 1.36 real voltage after droop.


----------



## TooFast (Aug 3, 2008)

got it working at 9.5 x 400 @ 3.8ghz
1.312v
everything else is on auto.


----------



## TooFast (Aug 3, 2008)

trt740 said:


> set n/b to 1.55v or higher try 12 x334fsb set cpu voltage at 1.36 real voltage after droop.





1.36 real voltage after droop? please explain


----------



## trt740 (Aug 4, 2008)

TooFast said:


> 1.36 real voltage after droop? please explain



example if I set my cpu voltage in my bios at 1.38v when I get to windows it will droop to the real voltage of 1.36v that is called voltage droop download cupz and you can see the real voltage in windows.   http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1034/CPU-Z_v1.44.2.html Most board will droop alot more than mine will, so to get a true voltage and stable voltage to the cpu you must compensate.


----------



## deagle (Aug 4, 2008)

24/7 Settings... have to check my Ram (settings or else) , need with 4x2048MB 0,03 Volt more Vcore...


----------



## trt740 (Aug 10, 2008)

well welcome dark2099 to the club he bought my QX9650 and he got a good one


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 10, 2008)

And I can't wait to play with it, might visit fitseries3 and put it under his TEC to see what it can do.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 10, 2008)

Can't believe I didn't see this thread until now...


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 10, 2008)

LOL, and here I have been wanting to be a member for a long time.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 10, 2008)

*here is an example of what you will get 4.0ghz*



dark2099 said:


> LOL, and here I have been wanting to be a member for a long time.



this is on air priming for about 25 minutes  on air cooling with a TRUE120 extreme and one 120mm 63cf fan P.S will update it as it primes a bit longer. I gotta tell ya the first one I sold by choice this was not my choice a unfortunate life changing event  Atleast dark got it and it will stay in the family.


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 10, 2008)

I really need to get my waterloop set up and ready to go, will I need anything different for my D-Tek Fuzion (V2 IIRC) for a quad, got it used from DanishDevil and he only ran it with a E8500.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 10, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> I really need to get my waterloop set up and ready to go, will I need anything different for my D-Tek Fuzion (V2 IIRC) for a quad, got it used from DanishDevil and he only ran it with a E8500.



you will get 4.2ghz for sure out of it on water. My TRUE just couldn't keep it cool enought these chips get hot after about 1.38v , it's all the extra on chip memory.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 10, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> I really need to get my waterloop set up and ready to go, will I need anything different for my D-Tek Fuzion (V2 IIRC) for a quad, got it used from DanishDevil and he only ran it with a E8500.



dark I hope I can get 3.6 outta the Q9450 what do ya think is realistic?


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 10, 2008)

I have had it at 3.7GHz, not 100% sure if it was stable, but if you would like, tomorrow I can pop it into my rig and see about what it needs to get stable at 3.6.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 10, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> I have had it at 3.7GHz, not 100% sure if it was stable, but if you would like, tomorrow I can pop it into my rig and see about what it needs to get stable at 3.6.



na it's okay we are gonna find out soon enough


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 10, 2008)

That screenie I showed you was the highest I could get it stable enough to run 3dmark vantage and 06 in crossfire, with a single card is where I hit 3.7ghz.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 10, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> I have had it at 3.7GHz, not 100% sure if it was stable, but if you would like, tomorrow I can pop it into my rig and see about what it needs to get stable at 3.6.



these are hot runing chips imagine how hot the big N will be with 8 cores.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 10, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> That screenie I showed you was the highest I could get it stable enough to run 3dmark vantage and 06 in crossfire, with a single card is where I hit 3.7ghz.



yes but I wonder how high it would go in your system without problems, 3.7 is very good for a Q9450 I have only seen one that will do 3.8ghz 24/7 and it was fits. They average about 3.6ghz. No matter really even 3.0ghz will be plenty for everyday use. Thanks again dark.


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 10, 2008)

That chip with 1.3v at full load would hit 53c max on any core, at like 1.35v I don't think it was too much hotter.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 10, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> That chip with 1.3v at full load would hit 53c max on any core, at like 1.35v I don't think it was too much hotter.



they don't get real hot until about 1.38v then they start to break the 70c mark. The can take over 80c no problem. I have had 3 45nm quads now and the all act the same if a Q9450 had unlocked multiplers it would do 4.0ghz 10x400 np .


----------



## trt740 (Aug 10, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> That chip with 1.3v at full load would hit 53c max on any core, at like 1.35v I don't think it was too much hotter.



they don't get real hot until about 1.38v then they start to break the 70c mark. The can take over 80c no problem. I have had 3 45nm quads now and the all act the same if a Q9450 had unlocked multiplers it would do 4.0ghz 10x400 np . They all have max stable FSB at around 463 or so on air.


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 10, 2008)

Well that makes me happy, and every time I see you sig trt, I smile.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 10, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Well that makes me happy, and every time I see you sig trt, I smile.



Good for you dark i'm happy then!!!!!well now, Lets hope the docs read my Xray right and my MRI is clears aswell so I don't have anymore crazy med bills and have to sell my 280gtx


----------



## Wile E (Aug 10, 2008)

So, any word from the docs?

And how long before you go on the hunt for another QX? lol.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 10, 2008)

Wile E said:


> So, any word from the docs?
> 
> And how long before you go on the hunt for another QX? lol.



They said it was a benign bone tumor called a Enchondroma but to make ,for sure, for sure, they wanted to look at it under MRI (More money) and then they took blood several times. The first blood tests were were clear , with no tumor markers for cancer. So if the MRI is clear and the second round of blood test are clear life can resume as normal. I think my Qx9650 days are over the first bone scan was 501.00 out of pocket, the xrays were 200.00 out of pocket and blood work will be about 100.00 out of pocket, plus 90.00 in copays at the doctors office and about 500.00 Xray doctor fees and nuclear medicine doc fees, then the bone doctors (ostio oncologist fees) are gonna be about 150.00 for the next two vists. About 1600 + in fees so far. All this was because my hip was hurting, and the said my hip was find but scaned my legs why they were there and saw a possible cancer, and life went to shit. No it's looking up a bit and is just a stinky fart. 

P.S oops forgot the MRI fee should be another 200.00 so 1800+


----------



## Wile E (Aug 10, 2008)

trt740 said:


> they said it was a benign bone tumor called a Enchondroma but to make ,for sure, for sure, they wanted to look at it under MRI (More money) and then they took blood several times. The first blood tests were were clear , with no tumor markers for cancer. So if the MRI is clear and the second round of blood test are clear life can resume as normal. I think my Qx9650 days are over the first bone scan was 501.00 out of pocket, the xrays were 200.00 out of pocket and blood work will be about 100.00 out of pocket, plus 90.00 in copays at the doctors office and about 500.00 Xray doctor fees and nuclear medicine doc fees, then the bone doctors (ostio oncologist fees) are gonna be about 150.00 for the next two vists. About 1600 + in fees so far.



Damn man, that sucks. I'm really glad it probably isn't cancer tho.

Knowing you, you'll get back on your financial feet in no time. You are far too thrifty not to. lol.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 10, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Damn man, that sucks. I'm really glad it probably isn't cancer tho.
> 
> Knowing you, you'll get back on your financial feet in no time. You are far too thrifty not to. lol.



Thx but it took me a long time to get to this point oh well Dark hooked me up with his Q9450 , that not too bad. Atleast I get to keep my lower leg (so far).  No more pirate jokes with my kids and dancing with the stars auditions (Heather Mills)jokes.  I would trade my Qx9650 to keep my leg but it is close.


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 10, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Thx but it took me a long time to get to this point oh well Dark hooked me up with his Q9450 , that not too bad. Atleast I get to keep my lower leg (so far).  No more pirate jokes with my kids and dancing with the stars auditions (Heather Mills)jokes.



But every forum needs a pirate.    Glad I was able to help you and hope everything goes well monday.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 10, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> that article has merit, but think of it this way - how long have you owned the same proc for 4 years as your main rig??  You might retire it to a server, on a LAN party rig, or a family computer or something - then you drop the clocks some anyways, and the article does clearly say that improved cooling helps, and the prolonged esposure just makes the chip need more voltage.  My average life for a proc is 1.5 years.  In that time I like to push it to the max, run it 24/7, then move on, put it in another computer at a great price to someone and move on.



how long i keep the same CPU is till i can't keep my 24/7 clock stable on the same voltage as i had to have when it was new +.1 then if that doesn't help to the back-up parts box it goes


----------



## trt740 (Aug 10, 2008)

*update dark*



dark2099 said:


> But every forum needs a pirate.    Glad I was able to help you and hope everything goes well monday.



here is a longer prime the temps dropped a bit ac is on.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey Tom,

Sorry to hear about your troubles.  I hope things turn out all right for you.

Since you started the thread, and chance you could do a summary in the first post?  Something like:



> 4000 = 400 x 10 @ 1.352 with TRUE (61 C)
> etc.
> etc.



That would make a great guide for the rest of us looking for assistance with our QX9650's.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 10, 2008)

t_ski said:


> Hey Tom,
> 
> Sorry to hear about your troubles.  I hope things turn out all right for you.
> 
> ...



the begining was a different chip and Dark now owns this one. That was a great idea but to late for me.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't think it really matters that it was multiple chips.  All I meant was collecting the data from the various posts in this thread.  I'd have some to add if I can find and unpack my notes


----------



## trt740 (Aug 10, 2008)

t_ski said:


> I don't think it really matters that it was multiple chips.  All I meant was collecting the data from the various posts in this thread.  I'd have some to add if I can find and unpack my notes



I understand but this chip is heading to Dark tomarrow


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 31, 2008)

this chip seems to be degrading. every day it needs more volts to get the same speed to run. stability is non-existant over 4.4ghz now. 

any ideas?


----------



## trt740 (Sep 1, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> this chip seems to be degrading. every day it needs more volts to get the same speed to run. stability is non-existant over 4.4ghz now.
> 
> any ideas?



yes stop pumping voltage into it and run it at 4.0ghz LOL!!!!  use 1.4v or less, stop now, atleast I would. It won't degrade anymore at 1.4v or less, if you use more than 1.4v on those chips for long periods they will degrade over a short period of time. I think the most I used was 1.352v for 4.0ghz. I would stop now for sure Fits that too expensive a chip to keep that up. From one friend to another stop.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 1, 2008)

hey.. is it bad to keep running 3dm06 if it's tearing and artifacting really bad? LOL!


----------



## trt740 (Sep 1, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> hey.. is it bad to keep running 3dm06 if it's tearing and artifacting really bad? LOL!



Lol sorry fits for being obvious, just trying to be your friend. Hate to see a good chip die aswell.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 1, 2008)

i think it's the x2 thats dying.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 1, 2008)

That's a bummer...I guess you could try your other X2 (you have 2 correct) or just the 4870 singles and see what happens...


----------



## trt740 (Sep 1, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i think it's the x2 thats dying.



Doh!!! double whammy


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 1, 2008)

I KNOW! wtf! i got a case of the philbrowns


----------



## Wile E (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah fit, trt is right, Do not run these things over 1.4V for anything more than some short bench runs. The 45nm quads degrade pretty quickly over 1.4V.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 1, 2008)

all my chips are benched only. never 24/7 use.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 1, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> all my chips are benched only. never 24/7 use.



Then you need better cooling for the voltages you are running. It's time for some DICE or LN2 buddy. lol. 

Even with just benching, they degrade over 1.4V. The longer/more often the bench runs, the faster the degradation. Considering the only thing they ever see is high voltage benching, they degrade the entire time they are on.


----------



## bobreece (Sep 3, 2008)

hey guys i have a brand new qx9650 the last one i had was faulty. i am running it at 4.05ghz memory linked and synced @1800mhz my cpu voltage is 1.440v idel 1.35 load is this an ok voltage for 24/7 my temp are very good


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 3, 2008)

Like I've said b4 fit's number 1


----------



## Wile E (Sep 3, 2008)

bobreece said:


> hey guys i have a brand new qx9650 the last one i had was faulty. i am running it at 4.05ghz memory linked and synced @1800mhz my cpu voltage is 1.440v idel 1.35 load is this an ok voltage for 24/7 my temp are very good



No, don't go above 1.4V for 24/7 use. the chip will degrade.


----------



## bobreece (Sep 3, 2008)

is that 1.4 bios or idel


----------



## Wile E (Sep 3, 2008)

bobreece said:


> is that 1.4 bios or idel



Idle or load.


----------



## dipsta (Sep 4, 2008)

Just finished watercooling, i can lower my temps and start playing with voltages. 
Seems stable at this on my P5KE.


----------



## bobreece (Sep 5, 2008)

got a problem my chip was running fine it went through many prime runs and 3dmark test even all the way up to putting 1.55v bios through it (only did 1.55 once for one run @ 4.2) i was running it @ 1.44idel which was prime stable but i found intels linpack stablity softeware so i tried that just to see what it was like and having never tried the software, so i set it to max and ran it but my temps went up to 70c so i stoped it and it stressed ny ram to 90% wich i have never seen before but now m chip is not prime stable at the 1.44 voltage and i have to give it 2 voltage bumps in the bios to make it stable has my chip degraded? i have only had it a few weeks and not been running 1.44 for long plus after running the intel software i got some new thermal paste and fans and fitted them i did not test stablity straight after the intel software i tested after i had teken the chip out and clean it and put it back could i have dammaged the chip with my cleaning?  sorry if this is long just trying to get everything across


----------



## Wile E (Sep 6, 2008)

bobreece said:


> got a problem my chip was running fine it went through many prime runs and 3dmark test even all the way up to putting 1.55v bios through it (only did 1.55 once for one run @ 4.2) i was running it @ 1.44idel which was prime stable but i found intels linpack stablity softeware so i tried that just to see what it was like and having never tried the software, so i set it to max and ran it but my temps went up to 70c so i stoped it and it stressed ny ram to 90% wich i have never seen before but now m chip is not prime stable at the 1.44 voltage and i have to give it 2 voltage bumps in the bios to make it stable has my chip degraded? i have only had it a few weeks and not been running 1.44 for long plus after running the intel software i got some new thermal paste and fans and fitted them i did not test stablity straight after the intel software i tested after i had teken the chip out and clean it and put it back could i have dammaged the chip with my cleaning?  sorry if this is long just trying to get everything across


Yes, it has probably degraded. That's why I tried to warn you. 1.44V is NOT ok for 24/7, even at idle.

Return it to stock settings for a week or 2, and it might return to normal. Mine did.

DO NOT run it over 1.4 for long periods of time any more.


----------



## dipsta (Sep 6, 2008)

wile e dude, wonder if u can help am really struggling to get a decent stable 4.ghz, 

i though it was ok, but left prime for 10 hours and 2 cores had crashed, so i have reseated the processor with arctic 5 as opposed to ocz freeze, 

My settings are
multi 10
fsb 395
fsb strap 400
ram at 1066 2*2gb 5 5 5 15
cpu v@1.4
fsb termination at 1.4
ddr v 2.2
nb 1.7
sb 1.2

load line enabled. 
cpu1e disbaled
speedstep disbaled

using p5ke latest drivers.

any help appreciated.


----------



## dipsta (Sep 6, 2008)

p.s mb system seems to be whining whistling when its under any load.

whats that all about?

also looks like ocz freeze is better than the arctic 5


----------



## Wile E (Sep 6, 2008)

dipsta said:


> wile e dude, wonder if u can help am really struggling to get a decent stable 4.ghz,
> 
> i though it was ok, but left prime for 10 hours and 2 cores had crashed, so i have reseated the processor with arctic 5 as opposed to ocz freeze,
> 
> ...


You sure it's the cpu crashing? Try lowering the ram a little? Is the NB getting too hot? Does the NB have enough voltage?

If not, try messing with the cpu pll voltage. Don't take it too high tho. The 45nm chips don't like high values.

The next setting to try would be CPU GTL reference.


----------



## dipsta (Sep 6, 2008)

sorry mate, forgot to mention, pll is @t 1.7, and gtl ref @*.67

north bridge has been removed and i have used silver 5 on it, 

Also it has a 80mm fan and isnt touch hot, but warm. So i think its ok.

The nb gives me 3 settings 1.4 1.55 1.7, 
its at the highest setting.

Saying that i have just had it priming for 4 hours and it seems ok now. But the temps are reading 67 max load in real temp and,, it hink thats 10 degrees out as occt and core temp read 77.

Whats my next port of call. 
p.s. my memory is ddr 800 and its at 1066, but when i run mem test thats fine with it. 

I see many people ar getting 4ghz @ 1.35 and lower. I dont want to push past 1.4 as you have said on a 24/7 clock. 

My super pi scores at current settings with 1mb are 11.72


----------



## dipsta (Sep 6, 2008)

oops just read pll at 1.7 is very bad on these 45 processors


----------



## Wile E (Sep 6, 2008)

dipsta said:


> sorry mate, forgot to mention, pll is @t 1.7, and gtl ref @*.67
> 
> north bridge has been removed and i have used silver 5 on it,
> 
> ...


I'd actually lower that pll a little. 1.7 is a little high for these. Try 1.6V.

And the sensors on these are inaccurate. Many people claim Real Temp is the more accurate readout, and I'm inclined to agree, when I compare the temps of this with my Q6600.

OCCT just uses Core Temp.


----------



## dipsta (Sep 6, 2008)

ok ill try that when i get home, im at work at the moment. 
I'll let you know how i get on. Cheers mate appreciated. 
p.s. what are your settings for a 24/7? willing to share? pls


----------



## Wile E (Sep 6, 2008)

dipsta said:


> ok ill try that when i get home, im at work at the moment.
> I'll let you know how i get on. Cheers mate appreciated.
> p.s. what are your settings for a 24/7? willing to share? pls



All voltages on auto except NB and cpu.

NB @ 1.55V
cpu @ 1.32 V

400 x 9

I forget my 4GHz settings. I only use them for big encoding batches, and it's saved in my BIOS profiles.


----------



## dipsta (Sep 6, 2008)

ok dude thanks


----------



## dipsta (Sep 7, 2008)

well currently at
9*440
 8805 5 5 16

strap at 400
1.4v cpu
cpu pll 1.5
fsb termination 1.4
nb 1.55
sb 1.2 max
llc enabled
cpu gtl .63
mem gtl .67

tring occt on that and will let you know how i get on


----------



## dipsta (Oct 16, 2008)

well i have settled for 10*397 i dont think my board is up to much.
so 3970mhz at 1.376 windows idle 1.425v for now. when i drop the voltage on the cpu i just get crashing all the time, maybe i got a shiity cpu. 

my ddr 800 ocz reaper 2*2gb is at 526mhz. which seems ok with timings at 5 5 5 14 super pi a 1m@ 11.76secs. seems atbel at this. is my board holding me back for getting a lower dpu voltage or is it the cpu itself?

Also when my pc is overclocked i get a whining coming from the motherboard, which is annoying seen as i have watercooled it for silence. the whining seems like its going with the cpu stress or motherboard stress. eg.g when running cryisis it starts to whine. its like a whizzing whining noise. Like its about to blow, is the the mb capacitors. whizzzz there it goes again. The clock seems stable though no crashes for now.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 16, 2008)

Mine needs 1.4V real (1.425 in BIOS) to be stable at 4GHz. Your voltage seems right to me.


----------



## dipsta (Oct 16, 2008)

so im ok to use 1.43 as long as cpuz shows 1.4 or less in windows?

i just been playing and now i cant go back to 10*395 stable without raising the cpuv a little. 

Bizzare that like its just degraded. HMM!

i have tried 9*440 9.5*420 and just cant get it stable with the 1.4 or less voltage.


----------



## dipsta (Oct 20, 2008)

wile do u reckon my board is holding me back or should it be sufficient to get a stable 4.0ghz overclock. At the moment, i have it at 430*9. but at 395*10@14.25v it wont pass prime after 3 minutes. core three is the one that appears to be failing. is it possible i have damaged core 3 in overclocking?


----------



## Wile E (Oct 21, 2008)

dipsta said:


> wile do u reckon my board is holding me back or should it be sufficient to get a stable 4.0ghz overclock. At the moment, i have it at 430*9. but at 395*10@14.25v it wont pass prime after 3 minutes. core three is the one that appears to be failing. is it possible i have damaged core 3 in overclocking?



It's not the board if it can get above 400fsb with a quad.

Have you tried 400*10 and ram 1:1?


----------



## dipsta (Oct 21, 2008)

i have mate and it failed on core 3. just enabled llc and with bios voltage at 1.435 it seems ok now. am i better off trying 450*9 or 425*9.5?? will that give me better power? will they require more cpu voltage?

But still i didnt need to have llc enabled before and i could get a prime stable overclock @10*395 at 1.424v. So something has changed.

I recently changed bios,would that have an effect?


----------



## dipsta (Oct 21, 2008)

dipsta said:


> But still i didnt need to have llc enabled before and i could get a prime stable overclock @10*395 at 1.424v. So something has changed.
> ?




Seems like llc was the culprit damn it cant believe i overlooked this, found a scrap of paper with my old results on it. Doh!


----------



## Wile E (Oct 22, 2008)

Bios updates can sometimes change the OC ability, for better or for worse. If the new BIOS requires more voltage, try rolling back to the older BIOS that worked better.

And in real world use, there's no difference between 400*10, 421*9.5. or 445*9. Sometimes it adds up to a couple points on a benchmark, and that's about it.

I prefer to run at 400fsb just because it's less stressful on the board, but still provides ample bandwidth to feed the quad. It's just 1 less thing to worry about. The only time I lower the multi and raise the fsb is for benches.


----------



## dipsta (Oct 22, 2008)

beautiful mate, i shall be looking to doing just that. Ill crack on with it later im on my half day. 

Tarra and thanks for all ya help.

Wile = Legend


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 31, 2008)

does my voltage seem about right here? this chip is being really odd.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 1, 2008)

Yeah, it looks good. Beyond that, the scaling is likely to get really crappy tho. Just so you know.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 2, 2008)

i've got 3.6ghz stable at 1.3v with 8x450 with mem at 1800mhz. does that sound about right?


----------



## Wile E (Nov 2, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i've got 3.6ghz stable at 1.3v with 8x450 with mem at 1800mhz. does that sound about right?



Yep. I run 1.3V real for 3.6GHz.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 2, 2008)

i think its looking pretty well now...


----------



## t_ski (Nov 2, 2008)

It's starting to sound like you just needed to break it in


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 2, 2008)

i dont think it liked being chilled right outta the box.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 2, 2008)

after priming and failing and upping volts and trying again last night for hours i found it odd that i needed so much more volts to get to 4ghz from 3.8ghz.

3.8ghz = 1.32v
4ghz = 1.4v

does this mean 4.5ghz will need 1.8v? haha


----------



## Woody112 (Nov 2, 2008)

Here is a 9770 for ya same chip as a 9650 pretty much. Don't pay attention to the vcore shown in CPUz it is actually 1.41. Don't know why it doesn't registor the correct voltage.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 3, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> after priming and failing and upping volts and trying again last night for hours i found it odd that i needed so much more volts to get to 4ghz from 3.8ghz.
> 
> 3.8ghz = 1.32v
> 4ghz = 1.4v
> ...



lol. Mine takes 1.65+ for 4.5Ghz, and it's still not guaranteed to complete the benches at those volts and speed.


----------



## PaPiTo_P (Nov 7, 2008)

*Help With OC on Dell XPS 730 QX9650*



hay guys i just bought a new dell xps 730 and I'm clue less on overclocking. 

i just would like a detailed guide from some one who knows what they doing on a good over all overclock for the pc, so it could be used 24/7 and very stable. 

ive honestly been reading 1000000000000000000 of posts but no one really giving straight forward answers so i hope i can get a litlle help here, it would be much appreciated.. 

My System spec is: 


Cooling: H2c (water/Gel)

CPU: QX9650 3.0Gbz i think running factory overclocked @ 3.7Ghz 

Memory: 4x1GB Elpida PC3-10600 (DDR3-1333Mhz) 

Graphics Card: X2 nVidia 9800 GX2 SLI 

Motherboard: NVIDIA nForce 790i Ultra SLI 

Sound Card: X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty Pro Series HD 

Physics Card: Ageia Physx

Power: EPA compliant 80+ 1KW power supply 

Hard Drive: 2x 1tb satta-II Raid 0 Stripe


----------



## BoemaN (Nov 10, 2008)

hey

i'm trying to overclock my QX9650 but i'm stuck at 4Ghz 1.475v, the FSB is now on 450Mhz is there any way to get it too 500Mhz? i have tried a lot of things but nothing seems to work...

i also have a weird thing, when i look in Everest for the CPU speeds it says Core 1 & 2 are working on 4275Mhz and core 3 & 4 on 4005 :S


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 10, 2008)

alot of the 45nm quads have a FSB wall around 482-490mhz.

4ghz should run at 1.4v


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 10, 2008)

Damn them QX's need some voltage!


----------



## BoemaN (Nov 10, 2008)

ok i tried some FSB's and it looks like i need some better cooling , at 4.5Ghz its getting 61 ><,

its now running
4Ghz
450 x 9
1.4v

and ram
1800Mhz
8-8-8-27
1.9v

does that LDT MP do something?, when i change it nothing happend


----------



## Wile E (Nov 10, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> alot of the 45nm quads have a FSB wall around 482-490mhz.
> 
> 4ghz should run at 1.4v



Mine actually walls at 449 MHz. 

Thank god for unlocked multis. lol.


----------



## PaPiTo_P (Nov 12, 2008)

Any one??????.....


----------



## Woody112 (Nov 13, 2008)

PaPiTo_P said:


> Any one??????.....




Their are many tutorials on overclocking here at TPU. 
Beings that is sounds like you have never over clocked before and this will be your first attempt. I highly suggest you go through your bios and see what all you have to work with then google your board along the lines of something like, "Nvidia 790i @QX9650 Over clock." to see what it is capable of and what to expect in terms of voltages, temps, fsb walls, etc,etc...
Once you get the basics down and know what everything does then you can start messing around. This thread alone should give you all the info you need on over clocking your QX.

OK that being said, you have a QX all you really need to do is bump your core voltage and up your multiplier. Run prime 95 to make shure it is stable, if its not then bump the voltage a little more and re run prime 95.
If you want a higher FSB you will want to raise it in small incerments and run Prime 95, once it starts to become unstable you can bump the voltage a little, and retest.
Note that raising the FSB requires a lot more than just raising the multiplier. And this is where you need to read up on. As the higher you go the more that needs to be tweaked.
Example...Memory configeration, timings, voltages
FSB termination voltages
NB and SB voltages
Also running a higher FSB you will want to run instances of mem test to ensure stability with your memory.

If anyone else wants to chime in and, correct or add something to the above please do.

Almost forgot to mention; write down all your setting in your bios of where they are at now beings that it came pre o/c to 3.7 this way if you have a problem and have to clear the CMOS you won't be stuck with stock settings.


----------



## richjfree1 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Qx9650 C0 above 400 fsb no go?*

I have been told by DerikT on the ramguy forum that qx9650 c0 will not clock above 400 fsb.
Can anyone confirm or deny this claim? I have this chip and have clocked at 450X9 with many stability issues. the best I was able to do was 9 hrs stable in prime. He suggested I stick with 400X10, but my mem clocks suffer greatly. In order to get good mem clocks I will need to scrap my 2x2g dominator 1800c8df for some 1600 c6 or c7. anyone have advice?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 23, 2009)

richjfree1 said:


> I have been told by DerikT on the ramguy forum that qx9650 c0 will not clock above 400 fsb.
> Can anyone confirm or deny this claim? I have this chip and have clocked at 450X9 with many stability issues. the best I was able to do was 9 hrs stable in prime. He suggested I stick with 400X10, but my mem clocks suffer greatly. In order to get good mem clocks I will need to scrap my 2x2g dominator 1800c8df for some 1600 c6 or c7. anyone have advice?



can you fill your specs in please, we can then see what board etc you have which is probably going to be the main factor in your overclock.


----------



## erocker (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey Tatty!  I'm sure this thread is chock full of your settings and all, but being a lazy sod I have a Q9650 on the way and am just wondering what kind of voltage they while OC'ing besides the obvious CPU Volts.  FSB Termination, CPU VTT, etc..


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 23, 2009)

erocker said:


> Hey Tatty!  I'm sure this thread is chock full of your settings and all, but being a lazy sod I have a Q9650 on the way and am just wondering what kind of voltage they while OC'ing besides the obvious CPU Volts.  FSB Termination, CPU VTT, etc..



I run mine 24/7 at 4.1gig at 1.29V VCore, NB at 1.3V and all the rest on auto!  This board just loves the auto settings until you get to extreme clocking but for you the rest is very motherboard dependant, take a look in my old 9650 thread because i think a couple that popped in there to post had your Mobo, it's not too big so hopefully it should help.......

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=70236


----------



## richjfree1 (Jan 23, 2009)

Tatty,


----------



## richjfree1 (Jan 23, 2009)

Tatty,
  System Specs updated!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 23, 2009)

richjfree1 said:


> Tatty,
> System Specs updated!



Ahhhhhh a Rampage, if you look at post 68 of this thread, you will see a QX on a 9x multi at 448FSB.....does that answer your question?  PM Tom (TrT) as I think he had the same mobo as you and see if he can remember his settings for that overclock on air, he will help if he can.


----------



## richjfree1 (Jan 24, 2009)

sent him a private hopefully he will respond, He's running a phenom now


----------



## t_ski (Jan 24, 2009)

I have a C1 that can do at least 435, but I don't know about the C0.  I have heard a lot about X38 can't go as high as an X48 board can, with exact same CPU.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 24, 2009)

richjfree1 said:


> I have been told by DerikT on the ramguy forum that qx9650 c0 will not clock above 400 fsb.
> Can anyone confirm or deny this claim? I have this chip and have clocked at 450X9 with many stability issues. the best I was able to do was 9 hrs stable in prime. He suggested I stick with 400X10, but my mem clocks suffer greatly. In order to get good mem clocks I will need to scrap my 2x2g dominator 1800c8df for some 1600 c6 or c7. anyone have advice?



Split the difference, try 426*9.5



t_ski said:


> I have a C1 that can do at least 435, but I don't know about the C0.  I have heard a lot about X38 can't go as high as an X48 board can, with exact same CPU.



Rampage is X48.

My C1 QX walls at 449Mhz. Won't go a single MHz higher, even using SetFSB. I know it's not the board because my Q6600 could post at 475 or so.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 24, 2009)

Maybe rich should have gone for the Q9650 at 9x   they will do 515+fsb


----------



## richjfree1 (Jan 24, 2009)

OK settling into my new home at 444*9

required an increase of Vtt, SB1.5, and SB1.05

Linpack was a valuable tool in nailing down the propper settings because it doesn't take overnight to findout if you are stable.

I'll post pics as soon as I get the volts down.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 24, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Ahhhhhh a Rampage, if you look at post 68 of this thread, you will see a QX on a 9x multi at 448FSB.....does that answer your question?  PM Tom (TrT) as I think he had the same mobo as you and see if he can remember his settings for that overclock on air, he will help if he can.



mines different than his so I would have been no help at all


----------



## Rasmus66 (Mar 28, 2009)

This is my current max on my QX9650 cpu.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=535661

Im using watercooling and i hope to get a lot highere with a new motherboard

Running 4,2 ghz 24/7 with vcore at 1,4


----------



## Wile E (Mar 30, 2009)

Rasmus66 said:


> This is my current max on my QX9650 cpu.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=535661
> 
> ...



That's depressing. My chip is crap compared to that.


----------



## Rasmus66 (Mar 31, 2009)

Wile E said:


> That's depressing. My chip is crap compared to that.



Yeah i have a great chip

Next time i will go for 5 ghz with my new 250 watt TEC cooler


----------



## trt740 (May 5, 2009)

bump for  my Buddy Cold Storm and his new QX9650, hope this thread helps.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 5, 2009)

I'll have to read threw this the next few days. Thanks for the bump and post in my FS thread. Now I have no reason not to forget the thread!  But, doing good so far since I haven't seen a 780i board do this







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=559398


----------



## trt740 (May 5, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I'll have to read threw this the next few days. Thanks for the bump and post in my FS thread. Now I have no reason not to forget the thread!  But, doing good so far since I haven't seen a 780i board do this
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090504/Sub 10s!!!!!.jpg
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=559398



wow!!! thats screaming fast


----------



## DaMulta (May 5, 2009)

I could of hit 5ghz with that chip cold! I HOPE YOUR HAPPY!

I can't wait to get my hands dirty with the 955, and I hope it's a good one like that one is looking to be!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 5, 2009)

Thanks Trt. 

 I'll be doing more once I get another day off.. But, for right now, it's good where it's at.. 


D... if you had this chip, it probably would hit 5 no problem for ya.. But, can't wait for that 955 ether man! gotta link me when it does what it do.


----------



## DaMulta (May 5, 2009)

You need to hit 5ghz with it! So you can join the cool club!

Just buy some dry ice and throw it on top of your rad!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 5, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> You need to hit 5ghz with it! So you can join the cool club!
> 
> Just buy some dry ice and throw it on top of your rad!



we'll see.. Get a handle on things, and go at it! Remember, I'm not scared to throw 1.8v on a chip


----------



## DaMulta (May 5, 2009)

Just don't push your PLL over 1.55
Keep your termination voltage around 1.4

Hell I'm not scared either! I pumped 2v cpu 2vpll 2v termination lol

Kingpin(I asked him) said that about the other two volts with these chips going for the magic 5ghz number.


That's a hell of a water loop BTW also 75c is fry point!(as you already know)


----------



## Cold Storm (May 5, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Just don't push your PLL over 1.55
> Keep your termination voltage around 1.4
> 
> Hell I'm not scared either! I pumped 2v cpu 2vpll 2v termination lol
> ...



thanks for that.. I'll be getting together stuff with everything soon. 

oh yeah, I know.. lol

Water loop is being updated with the following

480 rad HW gen II xtreme
Heatkiller LT. res 3

Just still thinking if I should do a new pump or what.. with a res coming from CD, when he has time..


----------



## Naekuh (May 5, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Maybe rich should have gone for the Q9650 at 9x   they will do 515+fsb



the Q9650 is a E0.

its a no brainer the E0 will overclock better.  

An old screenie...


----------



## DaMulta (May 5, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> thanks for that.. I'll be getting together stuff with everything soon.
> 
> oh yeah, I know.. lol
> 
> ...



Dom runs a giant rad like that with two pumps.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 5, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Dom runs a giant rad like that with two pumps.



Yeah, I saw that. But, I got a MM case coming some time this month, so i'm all good on storage.. lol.. Work to much to even know what day it is..  just gotta worry about what day of the week it is.. almost Tuesday.. yep, I know..


----------



## DaMulta (May 5, 2009)

Lets see a 5ghz clock!


----------



## Wile E (May 6, 2009)

DAMMIT!!! I knew I should've grabbed that chip.


----------



## DaMulta (May 6, 2009)

Wile E said:


> That's depressing. My chip is crap compared to that.



I know I gave him a God Damn Cherry Chip.....


----------



## Cold Storm (May 6, 2009)

Wile E said:


> DAMMIT!!! I knew I should've grabbed that chip.



Come Next wednesday, I'll be doing more testing!


----------



## Aavikkokettu (May 9, 2009)

Hello all 

I get my QX9650 last week and now i have finally some results 

http://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=settings.jpg

I´m waiting h20 cooler and maybe Vcore drop a little by change a multiplier to 10 or higher. I try to reach 4.0- 4.2GHz 24/7 with a ~1.4V if it´s possible.


----------



## jerry007 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hello,first post in the forum and I get gold shevel award 





QX9650@4GHz stable 400x10
CPU Vcore 1,4250v (1,408 real)
CPU PLL 1.54
North Bridge Voltage 1.45
FSB Termination Voltage 1.42
CPU GTL REFERENCE 0.63X
NORTH BRIGE GTL REFERENCE 0.67X

The CPU is a C0/C1 but I think i can lower  the voltage a bit more


----------



## trt740 (Aug 23, 2009)

jerry007 said:


> Hello,first post in the forum and I get gold shevel award
> http://img300.imageshack.us/img300/3792/qx9650.png
> QX9650@4GHz stable 400x10
> CPU Vcore 1,4250v (1,408 real)
> ...



great job


----------



## jerry007 (Aug 23, 2009)

I read the whole article, what settings you use to get 4GHz on 1,32?

Are you full stable on that voltage? And by the way what chipset you used on thw QX, can't find it in your systems specs


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 23, 2009)

jerry007 said:


> I read the whole article, what settings you use to get 4GHz on 1,32?
> 
> Are you full stable on that voltage? And by the way what chipset you used on thw QX, can't find it in your systems specs



You won't be able to find that in his specs.. He seems to change hardware as fast as his underwear... lol.. 


I believe the board he was using was a Maximus Formula flashed to Rampage Bios.. 

here is a link for GTL Ref Values You might like to have a look at it.. Could help.


----------



## jerry007 (Aug 23, 2009)

I got a Maximus Formula too, does it worth flashing the Rampage's bios?

I think it fixes the Vdroop problems right? I was thinking of doing a pencil mod instead of flashing the other bios.

Thanks for the link btw


----------



## SystemViper (Aug 23, 2009)

i got a qx coming to play with, it will be fun to run some crazy multi's with it///


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 23, 2009)

jerry007 said:


> I got a Maximus Formula too, does it worth flashing the Rampage's bios?
> 
> I think it fixes the Vdroop problems right? I was thinking of doing a pencil mod instead of flashing the other bios.
> 
> Thanks for the link btw



Before I got my Second GTX 280, I had a Maximus Formula board also. I flashed it to the Rampage Bios and it was a better steady board then with the Max. IMHO. But, I do have to say is that the board was VERY PICKY  on ram.. 

The only thing I would say about flashing is... I killed my dimm slots on the board.. My ram at the time took it out. Because of the First DIMM pertaining to the BIOS, I wasn't able to flash it back to the Max bios, and there for was SOL when I rma'ed it to Asus... But, that was my dumbness on the ram..


----------



## trt740 (Aug 23, 2009)

jerry007 said:


> I read the whole article, what settings you use to get 4GHz on 1,32?
> 
> Are you full stable on that voltage? And by the way what chipset you used on thw QX, can't find it in your systems specs



here is the thread you need  rampage / maximus settings thread

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=57098


----------



## Wile E (Aug 24, 2009)

jerry007 said:


> I got a Maximus Formula too, does it worth flashing the Rampage's bios?
> 
> I think it fixes the Vdroop problems right? I was thinking of doing a pencil mod instead of flashing the other bios.
> 
> Thanks for the link btw


It's worth flashing it to rampage. You're able to achieve true stability better.

As far as vDroop, do the pencil mod, and leave line load calibration off.

And as far as your chip, be careful, you are at the limit of voltage that can cause degradation. I actually had mine up to 4.1something at 1.4V, and had to back it down after a couple weeks, as it started needing more voltage to achieve the same clocks.


----------



## Demon3 (Dec 3, 2009)

*My settings*

Bought a QX9650 used on EBay and wanted to share my settings so far. Had a Q6600 before and that took some adjusting to get any stable overclock on my motherboard.

So, EVGA 780i motherboard
Experimented a lot with CPU voltage using Prime95 64 bit to check stability.
Anything below 1.475V set, which is 1.392V full load and 1.424V idle according to CPUZ would not pass Prime95 at 12x333 = 4GHz

No other adjustments made and that's with 8GB RAM on baord so I'm pretty pleased. Next I should go for 10x400 and see if that works.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 20, 2013)

Since people cant seem to get along, leave the old thread be old and die with dignity.


----------

